
Analyse Asia Podcast #9: Gangnam Style Is Startup Style - bleongcw
http://blcw.me/1yKqxiX
======
bleongcw
Episode 9 Synopsis: In this episode, Nathan Millard from beSuccess joined us
in a conversation on the Korean startup and investor ecosystem and provide the
perspective on how the major players (Samsung, LG and SK Planet) are shaping
in South Korea. The surprise is that PSY's Gangnam style is the startup style,
where most of the startups are located. We also chat about Samsung's recent
troubles in the smartphone market and how Kakao Talk is defending against the
onslaught of Whatsapp, WeChat and LINE.

